# SUPREME FESTIVAL OF FISHKEEPING



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Jul 2007)

October 12th-14th (depends on booking arrangements) at Hayling Island, Portsmouth.

The society is planning to have a stand at the show, George, Dan and Myself (at least) will be there.


----------



## zig (16 Jul 2007)

My local club here (Irish Tropical Fish Society) is making a trip over for that weekend, not sure if I will go though, these guys are hard core fish folks and would have no problem walking around for 3 days admiring the fish, not sure I would be so keen, need to make my mind up quickly deposits are being taken atm for overnight accommodation and transport etc.

Some of the guys were there last year and posted some pictures on our website, it looks great although 3 days is probably too much excitement for me. But you never know you may see me there yet!


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jul 2007)

Hey Peter, 

It would be great to see you there.

Here's details of the Society Furnished Aquaria Contest that UKAPS are taking part in.

http://www.fbas.co.uk/furncomp.html


----------



## zig (16 Jul 2007)

I will post up some pics later on that were posted on our club website, you guys might be surprised at what people will do for an event like that. They have this competition each year at Hayling where people make "Themed" tanks (think finger down throat......ugh!!!) personally I dont like them, but the pics will give you some idea what people may do for their own society. This is not the same competition that you guys are entering but I bet people will copy this sort of thing, its a very popular event by all accounts. Most of the guys that were there from our club last year thought these themed  tanks were fab  

A good planted tank though should win easy, but no accounting for peoples tastes!


----------



## zig (16 Jul 2007)

Here we go, this is from Hayling 2006


















Pictures courtesy of Nessa of ITFS, thanks Nessa  

I bet people will do stuff like this

I told them on our club forum that I thought they were naf (the above)and posted a link to FAAQ's picture of the underwater tree scape and then they all raved about that instead and thought that was much better, but originally thought the above were all fab  

Dont particularily like FAAQ's scape myself but some members were raving about the bonsai in the scapes above so I posted that instead, at least it was underwater.

Anyway just some food for thought of what you may expect as you get some ideas trogether.


----------



## Moss Man (30 Aug 2007)

Hopefully me (Michael Lawson) and Corin Castle should come along. Sounds good...


----------



## George Farmer (5 Sep 2007)

***** UPDATES *****

Hi guys,

I need to know who is definitely coming to the Festival of Fishkeeping and who needs accomodation.  

I'll be arriving Friday morning and staying Friday and Saturday night.  It costs 90 quid for those two nights for anyone staying.  I'll find out more details about food etc. soon when I phone the organiser, Joe.  

We'll be setting up our UKAPS stand on the Friday daytime/evening, in time for the public opening at 9am on the Saturday.  

The show ends on Sunday evening so we will pack up and go home then I think.  I am going away on holiday on Monday so don't want to stay too late...

I don't think we'll be doing all the tank displays, like I mentioned at the BBQ, as it's too much work with our own to look after too.

Maybe we will volunteer to do one nice public display tank, depending on how busy we are?

There's the society aquarium contest to think about too.

Bear in mind I'll be busy with PFK too doing a 'question time' session with the public.  I was thinking of doing a lecture too about hi-tech planted tanks.

I think that's about it for now.  Any more info I'll post it here.  Ask questions here too so everyone knows.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Sep 2007)

Gooday guys, i'm workin on the Friday but i recon i'll get a half day and then cruise down. I'll be in the van so it'll take a while! I'll bring the whole stand, graphics, merchandising etc so i looks like it may be a late one, all hand on deck!
I don't need accomadation, if Beaki is coming i'll stay at a friends house, if not i'll be kippin in the van! he he, it'll be fun.
I recon i'm gonna need the van for all the beer LOL woohoo!
Lookin forward to it guys.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (5 Sep 2007)

mate worse comes to the worst, you can always sleep on my floor if needed. Ill be there ever day, although college friday, so itll be 7 before i get there i recon, although Ill go directly from college, which is half way there.


----------



## James Flexton (9 Sep 2007)

i'm 90% going but only for one day. i think saturday is most likley and i'll drive home afterwards so dont worry about accomodation.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Sep 2007)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> i'm 90% going but only for one day. i think saturday is most likley and i'll drive home afterwards so dont worry about accomodation.



which 10% are you leaving behind? *covers eyes*


----------



## Themuleous (24 Sep 2007)

I'll get off my lazy ass this year and make an appearance, most likely on Saturday.

George, is there a program of events anywhere online?  I.e. when the public Q&A is and the other things, etc?

Do they have a webpage or is PFK hosting that?

Sam


----------



## zig (24 Sep 2007)

I dont think there is a seperate website Sam with information AFAIK its organised by FBAS.

http://www.fbas.co.uk/Hayling update.html


----------



## Themuleous (24 Sep 2007)

Right cheers


----------



## James Flexton (25 Sep 2007)

matt - i was thinkin of leaving my arms behind so i cant spend a fortune and carry it all to the car. lol

i'm in - will be there on saturday bright and early. looking forward to it.


----------



## Tom (25 Sep 2007)

I think there's a few of us from Sparsholt going this year. We're still trying to organise it but we should be there

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (25 Sep 2007)

*UPDATE*

Exciting news...

Dan and I have been super-busy.

The UKAPS stand is looking awesome.

It will be next to the PFK stand.  You won't miss us, trust me...

We have 2x 350 l. Fluval Venezia corner tanks to aquascape live for the public.  It will be videod too.

We have A LOT of plants coming fresh from Asia courtesy of Plants Alive.  Loads of premium potted crypts, Anubias covered rocks, 100s of stems.  3 HUGE Java ferns (2 of which grown by me).

We have loads of awesome brachy wood from D-Pac and Ireland (thanks, zig).

We have loads of awesome rocks from Aqua Essentials.

We have black and white (seperate) substrate from D-Pac.

Leaflets, T-shirts etc.

The Soceity Furnished Aquaria contest display tank will rock and will win (I would ike to think).

This will be a HUGE boost for the planted tank hobby and aquascaping.  

6000+ visitors are likely to attend.  Please be one of them.

Dan can fill you in on further details, if I've missed anything...


----------



## James Flexton (25 Sep 2007)

great work guys, should be fantastic. you better win the comp or you'll never live it down lol. i will len a hand on saturday if there's anything i can help with. i'm sure it will all be set up by then but just ask if i can be of any use.


----------



## zig (25 Sep 2007)

Wish I was going now, ow well, good work on the stand, don't forget the cameras everyone


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Sep 2007)

Sounds awesome George, and I would love to be able to get there. I don`t know if you have all the hardscape you require, but below are some pics of rocks I collected recently, that still need a little clean up.

As a sense of scale, the Iwagumi is a 60cm tank.





The above pic was a little overexposed, so I have included this one to show the texture of the rocks:





Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Sep 2007)

George - let me know if you need a hand on Saturday, I can be there at whatever time so just shout if you could use a pair of hands.

Sam

EDIT - anyone know what time it opens?  Also what happens on the Friday, is that just for folk to get there and set up etc?  I..e not for the public?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (26 Sep 2007)

we'll be setting up on friday, from whenever we get there in the later afternoon up until midnight.  Im not sure on opening times over the weekend, George can answer that one!

Be glad to see anyone there on Sat/Sun.. I think were ok for setting up though, but George or Dan can confirm that.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Sep 2007)

Right ho.  The offer stands if needed 

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the offer Sam, we should be fine on the Friday but it would be nice to see you on Saturday. I'm really  lookin forward to it. I'm not too sure on what time it opens although i'm quite sure that when it does open will be too early for me so i'll be the guy in the corner with the hangover of death looking rough! lol


----------



## George Farmer (27 Sep 2007)

Dave - the rocks looks awesome, thanks.  I think we're ok though, I have 50Kg of leapord stone and light pagoda from AE. 

 If you do come you could bring them anyway on the Saturday and see how they look realtime.  Be great to meet you too, of course.



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Right ho.  The offer stands if needed
> 
> Sam



Cheers mate.

Opens to the public Saturday 9am.

You can make the tea/coffee! 

...and beer once I've finished 'scaping! 

Be great to meet you, Sam.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Sep 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> You can make the tea/coffee!



I can certainly do that!  Make millions of cups everyday for all the office folk at work.  However you like it I'm your man.  Strength, colour, temperature, texture, smell, blend, milkiness, you name it.   Tea anyway, not so good on coffee. 

See you on the 13th

Sam


----------



## James Flexton (27 Sep 2007)

lol. one spoon of coffee, hoever many sugars and a splash of milk (or not) cant be easier mate lol.

looking forward to seeing you all again. should be a great day.


----------



## George Farmer (10 Oct 2007)

*REMINDER*

Don't forget, the festival is this weekend.

Be there, or be square!  You won't want to miss out on seeing our UKAPS stand, trust me...

If you can make it, please do.  If I'm in a good mood I'll even buy you  beer...


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Oct 2007)

I could have sworn it was a week this Saturday! I`m working this weekend.  

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Oct 2007)

> I could have sworn it was a week this Saturday! I`m working this weekend.


I hope not or else i'm in real big trouble!  



> one spoon of coffee, hoever many sugars and a splash of milk (or not) cant be easier mate lol.


Jim, you have to add the milk FIRST or else it's just BAD! lol.



> You won't want to miss out on seeing our UKAPS stand, trust me..


Like George said, you don't wanna miss the stand. Alls that i can say is "i'll be pround to be wearing my UKAPS t-shirt!"
If there was any competition - "you'd better watch out!" UKAPS has landed baby!
Can you tell i'm excited?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 Oct 2007)

Im quite partial to the fruit tea, ya know the posh ones, Thwyning dont you know.
One likes honey in ones fruit tea.

Oh, for all, ill be there from friday, so be good to see you. Me, Dan, Matt and Goerge are gana mash that place up lol.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Oct 2007)

George and Dan,

ring me when you get to oxford on my home phone and Ill meet you there  not sure how much energy Ill have on Friday but Ill do what I can


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Oct 2007)

Will do sir!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 Oct 2007)

What time you lot hoping to get there?
Im working till 4PM, so ita about 4 hours drive.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Oct 2007)

We should be there by about 3pm.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Oct 2007)

thats cool, i was thinking youd not be there until about 7pm or something.. certainly wasnt up for a midnight finish!

see you tomorrow peeps


----------



## George Farmer (11 Oct 2007)

Flippin' eck!

Just packed the car.  I hope your van is big, Dan!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Oct 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Flippin' eck!
> 
> Just packed the car.  I hope your van is big, Dan!



they dont call him BigDanne for nottin


----------



## George Farmer (12 Oct 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.  See you later mate...


----------



## Tom (12 Oct 2007)

Well there's definitely 4 of us from Sparsholt coming down, so hope to see you there!


----------



## James Flexton (13 Oct 2007)

well what can i say the guys gave done us proud at the festival. the stand looked fantastic thanks to Bigdanne's printing wizardry and the display tank of course came together perfectly. i wont ramble on the pictures can do the talking. i know there's loads but i thought you'd want to see them all.

Entrance to the festival marquee





George giving his demonstration




unfortunate cloudy water due to lack of time to wash the gravel! it did clear though.




Graham and George












Spreading the word...




Matt (Frolicsome_Flora) passing on pearl of wisdom.




Plants alive donated a ton of plants to UKAPS. 




Graeme Edwards (PFK layout comp winner)




George pondering




Bigdanne




Sam (Themuleous) and Matt (Frolicsome_Flora)








time for a beer..












i had to leave at about 2ish so not sure if the tank had any further additions. i think it all came together nicely though, the public seemed impressed with lots of people taking an interest. loads of our leaflets were taken so hopefully we will see some more members on here shortly. the more the merrier..

Well done guys and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## zig (14 Oct 2007)

Great pictures jimbooo wasn't expecting this at all.

Brilliant job guys Im amazed, the stand looks, well, outstanding, Im seriously impressed, total quality.

Great job on the tank as well boys thats a great layout right there. Is the other tank in the corner scaped today sunday sometime?


----------



## James Flexton (14 Oct 2007)

hi peter, not sure when the other tank is being done. it was just filled as i left.

your tank is on the printed wall behind if you didn't already notice. looks great.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Oct 2007)

Great work guys, looks very professional.  I wish I'd been able to get down and join you, well done.  You all deserve a few beers for all the effort!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Oct 2007)

it does look amazing doesnt it?  

unfortunately, I cant make it down there today (sunday), finances just didnt permit the 180 mile round trip 3 days in a row.

Georges display tank looks amazing now its cleared, we have some amazing pics of it. The second tank will be scaped today at some point, again in front of people (hopefully).

Thanks James for putting those up!  Ill do a bit on the news section of the site when we have all the photos collated.

Met some really very nice people on the stand, people of all experiences. But what stood out is that theyre all exactly like we are  passionate about the hobby, even those that were inexperienced.  Alot have promised to join us and say hello, so Im looking forward to them adding to the forum.

The rest of the show was quite stunning, far far bigger than I expected.  The PFK stand was.. well... leaving alot to be desired shall we say. A few posters prit-sticked to a bit of board.. quite seriously shocking.

Nice to see you again James, and nice to meet you Sam (themulas) and Clive (ceg4048).  We all had a few beers with Clive and chatted about the world which was cool .

Anyway, hope today goes well folks, sorry again I cant be there.


----------



## ulster exile (14 Oct 2007)

You guys are amazing - what YOU have acheived over this last while since you started UKAPS is truly impressive, culminating with this Festival of Fishkeeping appearance.

Well done to one and all.

I wish I could have been there myself, but I have an exam tomorrow morning so it was never going to be a starter (and anyway, I have the flu  so it never was meant to be!)  I would have loved to have gathered some of those pearls of wisdom though.

I am truly in awe of you, one and all.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Oct 2007)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> You guys are amazing - what YOU have acheived over this last while since you started UKAPS is truly impressive, culminating with this Festival of Fishkeeping appearance.
> 
> Well done to one and all.
> 
> ...



aww, thanks Crissi  would have been nice to see you, but there will be MANY more events! And at some point, well do one closer to you.  

Weve all done well getting us to where we are now, but not only those of us that started things, without all of you the Society would be nothing at all.  It was great yesterday, having any member that came along standing on the stand giving advice as well  I cant wait to see the other pics from later on Saturday and today of course, will blow everyones socks off.  I might be biased, but I do think we were the most impressive stand in the whole show, Dans work on the stand backdrop was truely stunning.


----------



## Dave Spencer (14 Oct 2007)

Of course, I got the dates wrong and am typing this from work. I was a bit dubious about the journey, but it looks like it would have been worthwhile.

Dan`s backdrop is excellent! Well done chaps.

Dave.


----------



## ulster exile (14 Oct 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> I might be biased, but I do think we were the most impressive stand in the whole show, Dans work on the stand backdrop was truely stunning.



Funny you should say that - a member of another forum I frequent said just that - the UKAPS stand was the highlight of the show.  They were pretty disappointed with the rest, but liked the stand and the presentation.

Thought you might like to hear the feedback from somebody not involved with UKAPS.


----------



## Liz (14 Oct 2007)

New member here, saw the stand and the display and it was amazing, have to agree it stood out from the others.  I spoke to George on the stand at 9am this morning and he was very helpful , informative and promoted the site well, so here I am.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Oct 2007)

welcome to the site Liz!! hope you find it useful  and thanks for coming to visit us


----------



## Maximumbob (14 Oct 2007)

WOW guys.. that looked really slick and professional!!!

Seriously impressed.

Its making me even more keen to get together with the rest of the guys in the north west!


----------



## Themuleous (14 Oct 2007)

Excellent work by all, as said the stand was by far the best in the show, by a long way.  Special well done to Dan for that.  Nice to finally meet a few people from here and TFF 

We should expect a fair bit of traffic on here now if the amount of interest is anything to go by.

Big Hi to Liz, good to have to on board 

Once again, well done everyone well worth the effort.

Sam


----------



## zig (14 Oct 2007)

Hi Liz welcome along, great to have new members joining up because of the stand at the show


----------



## Liz (14 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the welcome guys, and yes the stand was THAT impressive and so were all the people manning it.


----------



## James Flexton (14 Oct 2007)

Hi liz and welcome. 

does anyone have any more pictues from today? i'm keen to see the tanks once the water settled. well done again guys great effort all round.


----------



## Liz (14 Oct 2007)

Not the best photographer but will give you an idea, this was this morning before the hoards arrived


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Oct 2007)

Ah ha, my mini Uwagumi, that got allot of attention from the public. It captured the imagination of many people.

It has been a great weekend. Ive just got back after a 5 hour drive, im goosed now lol.

It was great to meet people from the forums, and new people who genuinely interested in what we had to say, man, we talked lots over the weekend.

Its interesting to point out, that our stand was so professional, that we had many people asking us, " what are you shelling?", well, we said, "only the hobby". They were shocked to hear we made no money out of this, for the love of the hobby we said lol.

Great to meet Clive, John Starkey, Sam, James and any one ells if failed to add. You are all very nice people and so easy going, really good to speak to you all.

And thank you all for supporting Ukpas, and what we are trying to represent.

Theres going to be loads of pictures going up, which is very cool!

Happy days people.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Oct 2007)

hehe was fun watching Graeme trying to plant that HC with huge tweezers! Patience of a saint!!

Looks cool  glad noone walked off with it on Saturday night!!


----------



## Coralline (15 Oct 2007)

lol, that little tank was ace, i have to say, having seen it in real life, that picture doesnt do it justice! there was a pair of tiny fish in there too, cant remember what now tho, but looked great anyway!


----------



## Dave Spencer (15 Oct 2007)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Ah ha, my mini Uwagumi, that got allot of attention from the public. It captured the imagination of many people.
> Happy days people.



If you want to impress me Graeme, you are going to have to stuff Â£250 worth of Tropica plants in there!  

Dave.


----------



## Liz (15 Oct 2007)

Coralline said:
			
		

> lol, that little tank was ace, i have to say, having seen it in real life, that picture doesnt do it justice! there was a pair of tiny fish in there too, cant remember what now tho, but looked great anyway!


I did say I wasnt brilliant at pictures   this was another one I took, the earlier one was to show the scale.  Photos really do no justice though, the tanks were stunning


----------



## Coralline (15 Oct 2007)

it was a good pic, thats a nice one showing the fish too! it just looked so ace for real, cant wait to try one myself!


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Oct 2007)

I'm gutted I didn't make it 

Glad the stand and the guys went down so well!  Congrats on what sounds like a very successful outing


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Oct 2007)

George/Matt/Graeme/Dan,
          I just wanted to say what a totally cosmic experience it was getting to know you all at the show. I was immensely impressed with the stand as well as with your collective dedication to the hobby. Graeme, hope your nano (I guess it's actually a pico) made it home without a spill! Thanks to Dan for the T-Shirt and to George for the rocks. Matt it was great talking to you. Sorry you couldn't make it on Sunday.

Cheers,


----------



## Lozbug (15 Oct 2007)

Hey there (Iâ€™ve rambled on in the â€˜introâ€™ topic already so will try not repeat myself too much!)

Met George, Matt, Graeme & Dan at the festival on the weekend â€“ talked to them for just a few hours or more â€“ sorry about that, far too many questions!! lol 

The tanks they had on display were just gorgeous! And the lilâ€™ set-up was too cute, got some fantastic advice too. 

My photos arenâ€™t that great really â€“ do the tank no justice, Iâ€™m looking forward to seeing the ones taken at night! 

Was a real shame there was no PFK Q&A this year round, hoping for next year â€“ and a special plant lecture too??? lol

The weekend on a whole was just great â€“ spent far too much money, but could have easily spent more! 

Iâ€™m sure the rest of the girls I was with will be over here soon to have a look about


----------



## George Farmer (16 Oct 2007)

I can't post much as I'm on holiday and this is via my phone...

The whole weekend was a huge success, thanks to EVERYONE involved. 

I'll get some more pics up next week sometime.

Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (19 Oct 2007)

Sorry Iâ€™m a bit late at posting this but Iâ€™ve just got back from a week awayâ€¦

Anyway, you may well know that the UK Aquatic Plant Society had their debut public outing at the Festival of Fishkeeping recently.

Iâ€™d like to think it was a successful event and we achieved our primary goal of increasing the awareness of the UK planted tank and aquascaping scene.

Highlights for me were chatting with the public and sharing my passion for all thing planted tank related.  I talked with anyone and everyone from 6 year-old children to 85 year-old veterans.  

I was amazed to see how much interest we generated, a reflection Iâ€™d like to think of our enthusiasm and dare I say, professionalism. 

Being filmed in front of a sizeable audience was in interesting experience too.  Especially after 4 hours sleep and too much beerâ€¦ 

There are too many people to thank but those who did know who they are, so thanks!

Roll on the Festival of Fishkeeping 2008.




Friday night â€“ â€˜The calm before the stormâ€™




Saturdayâ€™s live aquascaping display draws the crowds




Me, trying desperately to make aquascaping in milk look and sound interesting




Display tank â€“ pre-background




Display tank â€“ post-background, 24hrs after â€˜scaping.




A â€˜jauntyâ€™ angle




Close-up




(L-R) Graeme Edwards, Dan Crawford, and some geek with glassesâ€¦




Dan at work




PFK Deputy Editor, Jeremy Gay, chats with Dan and Graeme




Graeme Edwards â€˜scaping the pico using Light Pagoda rock from Aqua Essentials and plants from Plants Alive




Full pico shot




UKAPS entry for Society Furnished Aquaria Contest.  We finished 3rd and lost to two â€œfishâ€ tanks.  Weâ€™ll do better next year, but refuse to â€˜sell-outâ€™ to gawdy fishâ€¦




Thanks to our sponsorsâ€¦


----------



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

really good pictures!  8)


----------



## CJ Castle (20 Oct 2007)

Nice Pics...


----------



## Trollboy (20 Oct 2007)

Looks like you had a great stand guys. Any pics of the rest of the show?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Oct 2007)

yeah did anyone get any other pics?? wish id taken my camera.. stupid bugger I am sometimes..


----------



## JazzyJeff (20 Oct 2007)

Hi Guys I met George and Danne at the show, tanks looked great and the set-up display was good, had a good chat too the guys and a beer with George even let me have some of his driftwood !!!!
Cheers Jeff Cannons


----------



## James Flexton (20 Oct 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> yeah did anyone get any other pics?? wish id taken my camera.. stupid bugger I am sometimes..



sorry matt, in all honesty i wasn't interested in anything else there. certainly nothing i wanted a picture of anyway. not knocking it as each to their own but loads of small empty tanks with one fish squeezed into each actually makes me sad rather than excited hence i stuck to UKAPS. I know it was only temporary accomodation for show purposes on the day but still i dont like it. the discus display tank from RO man near the entrance was nice but i think John Sharky posted pics of that in his thread.


----------



## ulster exile (20 Oct 2007)

Are there any other large fishy events that you plan to roll out the stand/displays at?

Considering the apparent success of this year's stand, will there be a larger one considered for next year?


----------



## Lozbug (20 Oct 2007)

ooh i hope you do some more events! not sure of many shows etc going on bar koi ones really atm. looking forward to 2008 FoF already!

these are my pics - not many considering (please excuse the silly 'friends' pictures lol) bar theUKAPS tank, was mostly of koi...... 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=59953&l=2aa4d&id=720825252


----------



## Lozbug (25 Oct 2007)

George Farmer said:
			
		

>



could someone tell me what plants are used in here, i know a few, btu im gonna order some soon, and these all look nice.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 Oct 2007)

In photo 15 on your facebook page, is that a non aquatic plant i see, Uuuuuhhh Shame on you! ! !    lol


----------



## Lozbug (26 Oct 2007)

me?? i dont think i have my own tank pictures on there yet,,,,?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 Oct 2007)

No, it looks like you/some one bought a non aqatic plant at the show, tut tut lol


----------



## Lozbug (26 Oct 2007)

oooh!! lol 
erm. i think it was from the aquatics plant bit? dunno, i didnt buy any plants....  :?: good eye if your right thou lol


----------



## TDI-line (10 Feb 2008)

Wow, this looked a great event.

Nice work guys.


----------

